# goat yoke



## orcatdog (Oct 20, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has seen the use of a yoke with cart goats / or working goats? I have experience training oxen and wondered if a yoke system would work on a team?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I've seen some antique ones so they have been used that way.No modern systems of harness though.


----------

